

EMail-only registration - PythonicAlpha
http://strategieneu.blogspot.de/2014/06/email-only-registration.html

======
PythonicAlpha
I am not sure, if such a system was already implemented somewhere, but I
wanted to discuss the idea here to find out, what the opinions about it are.

